# The Anthills.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

While waiting on the brown truck guy to bring my bike, I found these pics online and I cant wait to get out there.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep that looks like a trip to the hospital LOL!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that place is pretty fun........I've ridden there before


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

wow!! looks like i really got to get some new tires and tubes for the mountain bike!! gary, when do you want to do a ride??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> Yep that looks like a trip to the hospital LOL!!!!


That section in the 3rd pic, I was coming from the left, heading right in the big ring and totally forgot about that dip. I did a face plant on that little uphill section and that hurt. LOL Taco'ed the front wheel and had to unhook the front brake so I could get home and clean up the blood.

If you aint bleeding, you didnt ride hard enough!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> wow!! looks like i really got to get some new tires and tubes for the mountain bike!! gary, when do you want to do a ride??


I dont have enough wind to corner marshall right now let alone ride the anthills. At least with anyone seeing me. 

I still have to get a helmet, shorts, gloves, and get the bike checked out by a pro before I do any offroad stuff. Ill probably sneak down there Suday morning. Just for a slow ride.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> that place is pretty fun........I've ridden there before


I like it! I never rode Memorial since I live so close to the anthills. I dont even have to load up the bike to get there.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what kind of helmet do you use? would a full face motocross type helmet work? i (my dad ) has an old proflex sitting around that needs new tires and tubes before it can be ridden again. should i get it checked out by a pro?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

come on,, get serious! 
One speed all the way,, full speed that is,,, 

Jr flying high making a move..

Jr after qualifying for a national..

Jr spanking the compition by a few bike links flying at ground zero, almost!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> what kind of helmet do you use? would a full face motocross type helmet work? i (my dad ) has an old proflex sitting around that needs new tires and tubes before it can be ridden again. should i get it checked out by a pro?


if your going to get serious.. get a good cranium cap! Troy Lee Carbon fiber,, super lite and full face and DOT approved.. It saved my sons head and face many a time.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet!!, ive always wanted to get out to armadillo and mess around


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> what kind of helmet do you use? would a full face motocross type helmet work? i (my dad ) has an old proflex sitting around that needs new tires and tubes before it can be ridden again. should i get it checked out by a pro?


Definitly get the bike checked out by a pro. A mechanical failure can not only get you killed, it can make for a very long walk home. And waterspout is right. Dont skimp on a lid. You hit your head on one of those roots and your toast!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

My son and JDFtrutle here on the site sons have raced seriously for years. On the national level.. Mines just now is slowing down in it because of college. Turtles are out playing somewhere different also.. We use to go to Armadillo twice plus times a week and travel ever weekend to a state races or on the national circuit. Mine son has been state champ, gold cup champ, race of champions #1.... you name it. so has turtles.. Be very careful going to race because it addicting, bad! 

PS: for your mountain bikers, you can race them in the cruiser class!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> My son and JDFtrutle here on the site sons have raced seriously for years. On the national level.. Mines just now is slowing down in it because of college. Turtles are out playing somewhere different also.. We use to go to Armadillo twice plus times a week and travel ever weekend to a state races or on the national circuit. Mine son has been state champ, gold cup champ, race of champions #1.... you name it. so has turtles.. Be very careful going to race because it addicting, bad!
> 
> PS: for your mountain bikers, you can race them in the cruiser class!


Sweet bro! Your boy has skills!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im not looking to get serious, but i do want to protect my head. and i have a full face helmet from when i ride on the harley with my stepdad.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll get my bike oil/air'ed up. When we going? I might have a friend at work interested too. Just amateur stuff though, I'm far from a pro.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> im not looking to get serious, but i do want to protect my head. and i have a full face helmet from when i ride on the harley with my stepdad.


A motorcycle helmet is too heavy. On a MB your leaned forward not upright like on a MC. You wont last 20 minutes before your neck and shoulders give out. Plus, youll look stupid. lol


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> A motorcycle helmet is too heavy. On a MB your leaned forward not upright like on a MC. You wont last 20 minutes before your neck and shoulders give out. Plus, youll look stupid. lol


Hot and very uncomfortable... Plus,,,,,,,, never mind! [email protected]! It will work,, but you won't like it.. how big a head do you have. I have collected lots of helmets through the years. ( not really collected but got new ones each year for my big headed son)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I'll get my bike oil/air'ed up. When we going? I might have a friend at work interested too. Just amateur stuff though, I'm far from a pro.


A little simple stuff Sunday morning?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Hot and very uncomfortable... Plus,,,,,,,, never mind! [email protected]! It will work,, but you won't like it.. how big a head do you have. I have collected lots of helmets through the years. ( not really collected but got new ones each year for my big headed son)


I didnt wanna use the "Fred" comment! :slimer:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont know. how do helmet sizes work? small, medium, large?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

xxs,xs,s,sm,m,ml,l,xl,xxl,etc. they come very small to huge. We have 3 yr olds racing BMX, mine was almost four when he started BMX.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> i dont know. how do helmet sizes work? small, medium, large?


In centimeters. I have no idea what else to tell ya!

I kinda like this one.

http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=2562


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats really nice! but knowing me, i'd really rather have a full face


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> A little simple stuff Sunday morning?


I may be down...define "early"


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think id probly be a ML or L


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

where are these ant hills? I may have a ml, l laying around to hook you up with. I'm on the east side of H twon though. but they are the best helmets made. I spared nothing when it came to my sons head! 
http://catalog.troyleedesigns.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=439_440_441


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I may be down...define "early"


Ouch! :spineyes: Before the sun rises Ill be carbo loaded and hydrated. 7:00 am?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jeez gary!! i think your biological clock may need fixing!!  J/K


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> where are these ant hills? I may have a ml, l laying around to hook you up with. I'm on the east side of H twon though. but they are the best helmets made. I spared nothing when it came to my sons head!
> http://catalog.troyleedesigns.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=439_440_441


The anthills run along the south side of Buffalo Bayou. From Highway 6 to just east of Wilcrest.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

$375? Ouch! We really dont need a Troy Lee design. lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so i just found out that my dad's old bike is a $1900 proflex bike thats not even made anymore. and....its purple! LOL


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I can prolly make that. Where you wanna meet?

Trey? You down?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I can prolly make that. Where you wanna meet?
> 
> Trey? You down?


We have plenty of time to figure that out yet. I still dont have my bke yet. They tried to deliver yesterday, while I was at work or course, and they are supposed to deliver today between 2:00 and 5:00 pm. Its 4:30...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

yeh, mine is still hanging on the wall


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> yeh, mine is still hanging on the wall


Depending on what fork you have, you might wanna check that out since its been sitting. If its the elastamer type, odds are youll need to grease it up.

How about meeting up at West Oaks Mall and just jump some curbs or something? We can allways run along the levvee at Addics or sumptin. Heck, if it dont rain anymore, lets try the trails!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I be there! Anthills are pretty tuff these days due to all the rain. I have not even riden them in months. I'd like to see em.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The mall it is. Where abouts?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> The mall it is. Where abouts?


Alot of roadies park on the s/w, mostly west corner near Westheimer and Old Richmond. Its a safe spot and close to just about everything.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

man i wish i could go but between tryin to go to HIRCR fri and saturday, and needing new tubes and tires on the bike, i wont be able to go


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Theres some video footage of the ant hills on you tube. i used to be in shape. now im just in a round shape.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My bike finally showed up, but its going to have to go to a shop before I can ride it. I got an E Mail to send...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what was wrong with it??? that really sux


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Uh oh. Sounds like Gary's not happy.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

you guys are killing me,I wanna ride ssoooooo baddd!!!! I have an old General Osborne Pro 20incher..That I am dying to take to the trails.....

Lets all plan a day on a weekend so we can all go out and ride...this weekend is a badd time for me,,,,shucks!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I also have a MB that I would like to bring to the trailc but I think I would kill it out there.....it is an el'cheepo


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

The Ant Hills are pretty good, but watch out for some of the bridges...It's been awhile since I was there, but there were some that were down. There isn't always alot of time to prepare for that when you're zipping through there. I've had fun there, but prefer the Ho Chi Minh trails in Memorial Park.

Late,
Cox


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Gary said:


> A motorcycle helmet is too heavy. On a MB your leaned forward not upright like on a MC. You wont last 20 minutes before your neck and shoulders give out. Plus, youll look stupid. lol


I used to ride all day on my Ducati 748 a few years back...... You think you lean foward on mountain bike...... along with the crappy ergonomics of the ducrappys you also have terrible windscreens so atleast alot of the weight is being held up with the wind.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You wouldnt belive the packing job. The bars hanging by the cables. The rear derailure stuck in the spokes, argghh! I got work to do...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what did the seller have to say about it??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> what did the seller have to say about it??


It wasnt the sellers fault. He had a LBS handle the shipping. The bike is ok. I got it half arsed put together and need to get back to work.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

oh ok. hope it all works out


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> oh ok. hope it all works out


I forgot whats it like to sit on a hardtail. lol Man this thing is gonna beat me to death! The thing about the Klein frames are, they are stiff and due to the short rear triangle, they climb like a goat and handle the tight/technical sections very well. Man, this bike is speced out well, very well and I have the reciepts to prove it. This is a $3000 bike with less than 5 miles on her. Heres the scoop. 06 Klein attitude XX frame. Rock shox Reeba fork with pump. Thompson elite seat post and stem. Easton Monkey lite XC carbon bars. Oury grips. Sram X-9 derailures and trigger shifters. Avid Juicy seven discs and levers. Mavic XC 717 hoops with black DT spokes and sline drive nipples. Shimano XT hubs, hollow bottom bracket, cassett and front rings. Kenda Nevegal tubeless tires, Cane Creek headset, (Soon the to be Chris King)!  And a saddle I dont like! LOL I gotta get me some Italiano stuff for my butt!

I was hoping to take it outside for some pics, but the camera would fog up and stay that way in this heat. But Im getting my baggies and gloves ready, I might hit a couple of miles after dark.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well it sounds good!! LOL, your talking jibberish to me, i dont know much about bikes, i just ride um!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anybody know where to get XTR Rapid fire shifters? LOL I dont like the thumb shifters.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> I was hoping to take it outside for some pics, but the camera would fog up and stay that way in this heat. But Im getting my baggies and gloves ready, I might hit a couple of miles after dark.


camera needs to acclimate to the temp change from inside to outside. Take a glass of iced tea outside and u can see whats happening inside your camera. Let the camera sit inside the case, unopened for about an hour to acclimate. Post some pictures when u get them, i'd like to see whatcha got


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Gary said:


> Anybody know where to get XTR Rapid fire shifters? LOL I dont like the thumb shifters.


yea the same place that sells googegits and whatuwants....lol!!!! sorry i could not help myself


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yall still wanna ride tomarrow?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i want to but cant, need tubes, and my tires are old and hard


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Im in dude. Suppose to watch F1 but tivo can handle it for a awhile. On top of dam, back where we went shootin. Whatever. Post where here and I'll ck back later. cells on also


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Im in dude. Suppose to watch F1 but tivo can handle it for a awhile. On top of dam, back where we went shootin. Whatever. Post where here and I'll ck back later. cells on also


I gotta try the dirt. I wont last long, but I have to get dirty! Ill park at the dam at close to daylight.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Dirt, dam top is gravel. Dirt starts at eldridge. How bout the park parking lot on memorial. What is that about a mile or 2 east of hwy 6 on memorial. Main lot north side of memorial 6:15. Short warm up on asphalt to eldridge and then single track dirt till it goes down into bayou. est about 2 miles there and back with a few minor hills


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Dirt, dam top is gravel. Dirt starts at eldridge. How bout the park parking lot on memorial. What is that about a mile or 2 east of hwy 6 on memorial. Main lot north side of memorial 6:15. Short warm up on asphalt to eldridge and then single track dirt till it goes down into bayou. est about 2 miles there and back with a few minor hills


Cool!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

ok


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Guess I'm out, I never even got my bike down from the bike rack. Maybe I'll get that done tomorrow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

6:15 will probably still be dark. Shoot for 7:15


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> 6:15 will probably still be dark. Shoot for 7:15


Singletrack in the dark is a whole different world. midnight rides are a blast!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

rex cars said:


> Singletrack in the dark is a whole different world. midnight rides are a blast!


I wouldnt try it where we were. Too many roots and rocks and the shadows could get an old man hurt! lol

Man, Im outa shape! I got a lot of work to do.


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Dirt Sissies,

Try riding to Austin  .

Here's my ride......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

chicken said:


> Hey Dirt Sissies,
> 
> Try riding to Austin  .
> 
> Here's my ride......


Leg shaver. :slimer:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

HA!


Does anybody here NOT use clip in pedals? I'm not sure where I put mine. Or my shoes for that matter.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> HA!
> 
> Does anybody here NOT use clip in pedals? I'm not sure where I put mine. Or my shoes for that matter.


Platforms for me only! I wont use clipless on a MTB. Anybody that knows how to peddle in a complete circle like the roadies do, wont lose much power IMO. When I get in trouble I want to stab my foot as needed to save my collarbone, or knees. I got these on order.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I hear ya Biff, I've fallen over more then once when I couldn't get unclipped, but ont he flip side I've bounced off of my pedals while going through rough downhill stuff. So it's a toss up.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I hear ya Biff, I've fallen over more then once when I couldn't get unclipped, but ont he flip side I've bounced off of my pedals while going through rough downhill stuff. So it's a toss up.


My biggest problem this weekend was "bonking" from being out of shape and not eating for riding. I'm WAY out of shape and in order to keep my weight down I dont eat many carbs and protiens. Cool thing is, the more I work out, the more I can eat! 

Man, I feel good today. Its weird how after a workout how good you feel the next day! I think this will help my racing.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what about step ins?? a happy medium??


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

step inz? I'l let u wear my wood sole dettos! haha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> what about step ins?? a happy medium??


Worse than clipless bro. How about BMX peddles?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

why are they worse than clipless?? i personally dont like them, but your foot wont slip off, yet you can pull it out of need be


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Are the anthills underwater? I have not been out there this summer.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No they are not underwater. They just look like they were for 2 months. Both them and Memorial are forever changed. More technical I'll call it. As far as pedals go I've rode em both and done the same climbs either way. Advantage for me is less focus on my feet and more focus on the ride when I'm clipped in. Kinda like the full suspension thing. Makes for longer rides. Other than in the begining never had a fall that I could not unclip for as needed. Time pedals.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> why are they worse than clipless?? i personally dont like them, but your foot wont slip off, yet you can pull it out of need be


You can get your foot down alot quicker with clipless over clips, plus youll be a "Fred" with clips. :slimer:

Your foot wont slip off platforms if there studded and your wearing a flat sole shoe like Vans or any skating type shoe. You can have these Snafus I got now when my Crank Bros. show up.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o thats cool. thanks.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Studs love shins, becareful dude


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

your tellin me. LOL you oughta see the pedals that are on the bike now


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

On my Trek Y-5 I had some saw-tooth bmx pedals that tore my shins up big time! Ouch!

Mountain biking isnt safe. Eventually gravity takes its toll and we all fall down and go BOOM! And its going to hurt!

Disclaimer: This is not a sport for those who dont have really good cycling skills. If your a leg shaver, stay onroad. If you have dirt bike experiance and am pretty good at it, you might be ok. But your going to fall and get banged up eventually. Theres no way around it.

BTW. Trey got skills! He's a good rider!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats what i got on the bike now is sawtooth pedals


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Howdy Folks,



Gary said:


> Leg shaver. :slimer:


No leg shaving here! Having a lot of Comanche Indian in my blood has taken care of that :slimer: .

I had a mountain bike a few years back and I envy you guys now. I'll have to let the "sticker shock" of my roadie wear off on the wife and then I'll join y'all with a new ride.....


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone riding Saturday morning? When and Where?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I,m going to ride memorial earlyyyyy sat morn 7am. If we get a bunch of rain I'll be doing the dam at hwy 6 including the asphalt from belt 8. Lemme know if you wanna go.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna ride in the morning but I'm going to take it easy and just get some miles in. Think Ill hit the top of the levee at GW park and some spinnin.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Can someone loan me about 10k?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll go Gary. I actually don;t have time for a long ride in the morn. Help coming to the house at 9am for an aquarium job. 6:30 parking lot on 6 by the gas station.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> I'll go Gary. I actually don;t have time for a long ride in the morn. Help coming to the house at 9am for an aquarium job. 6:30 parking lot on 6 by the gas station.


They dont open that gate untill about daylight. And theres no sence in me loading up the bike to meet up there with no parking. Park at the mall!!! S/W corner?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What time are you guys meeting?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> What time are you guys meeting?


Whatever! 7?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I am not use to parking down there so I don't know about any gates. If your sayin 7 am the gate will be open then so how bout then. I'll start early again though and ride there. I can't start to late cause of other stuff at the house. Get in 20 or so and home by 8. We can do the 6 side of the dam, maybe the hill a time or 2 and then I'll head back.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Briar Forrest and Highway 6 at 7:00.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Slept late.I'm gonna wait till tomorrow. Got to many things to do before my help gets here and don't want to be in a rush later. Ride on, maybe we can meet up in the morn if your up for 2 days in a row.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cool! Heck, Im gonna head out now.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got 5 sweet miles in before I saw the rain coming. I just rode around the parking lots near and at West Oaks mall. I think thats more fun than riding one long streatch along the levve!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Urban assualt in the morning. Just riding around the parking lots near west oaks mall.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ride on. I'll do my thing and est being at the dam around 7. I'll hang around the flood gates and big hill for a bit and then go on back to barker cypress before headin back. You wanna go urban, lets go to memorial park and do allen parkway and some parking garages!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its too wet. I dont want to get my bike dirty. LMAO!


----------

